# Password change notification not showing



## Tony414 (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello,
I'm having a little issue with users in our domain not getting the notification that their password will expire in XX amount of days. I currently have this option set "Turn off all balloon notifications" and wondering if that is the reason? I'm not sure if those are two different types of notifications. I looked around on the internet but can't seem to pinpoint a good answer.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

This thread seems to suggest that this would be your issue. So you can try it to test and see if that resolves the issue. If you want for sure confirmation that this is the issue before trying it, I would need more information in regards to how the domain environment is setup, operating systems of PCs, and operating system of domain server.


----------

